# Karpfenangeln mit Pose



## Cool1997 (5. April 2011)

Ich habe beschloßen öfters mit der Pose auf Karpfen zu gehen.
Aber ich kenne mich da kein bisschen aus.
Welche Montag ?
Welchen Köder?
Welche Pose ?
Höhe ?
auf dem Grund ?
usw bitte schnell danke


----------



## Udo561 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Hi,
schnell ??
Willste heute noch los ??

Sorry ,
aber wenn man so gar keine Ahnung hat dann sollte man vielleicht erst mal mit Rotaugen oder Brassen anfangen :q
Oder sich ein paar schlaue Bücher zulegen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## barschkönig (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*



Cool1997 schrieb:


> Ich habe beschloßen öfters mit der Pose auf Karpfen zu gehen.
> Aber ich kenne mich da kein bisschen aus.
> Welche Montag ?
> Welchen Köder?
> ...


 
Geh mal lieber am Wochenende angeln und nicht am Montag

Spass|supergri Als Montage könntest du eine ganz einfache Posenmontage verwenden. Als Köder sollte Mais, Made oder auch Wurm geeignet sein. Pose würde ich dir je nach Gewässer zwischen 5 - 10 gramm empfehlen. Und ja auf dem Grund ist es immer einen Versuch wert aber solltest du wie jetzt im Frühjahr die Karpfen an der oberfläche oder im Flachwasser sehen, lohnt es sich auch andere Wasserschichten zu beangeln.


----------



## Cool1997 (5. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

ich habe noch zeit aber ich will morgen los


----------



## NickAdams (6. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Mir macht es mit der Pose am meisten Spaß! Es ist einfach geil zu sehen, wie das Ding abtaucht, manchmal regelrecht nach unten gerissen wird. Ich verwende Posen zwischen 5 und 10 Gramm mit den dazugehörigen Bleioliven. Köder sind meistens Wurm oder Made kombiniert mit Mais. Auf kurze Distanz verwende ich weiche Steckruten mit 60 Gramm Wurfgewicht.

So long,

Nick


----------



## daci7 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Hey, 

ich angel auch sehr gern mit der Pose auf Karpfen! Kann einfach unglaublich spannend sein =)

Dazu benutze ich zwei 3,6m lange schwere Matchruten mit nem WG von -45g. Daran habe ich jeweils ne 4000er Rolle mit 18er bis 22er Mono. In extremen Situationen auch mal 25er.
Als Posen nehme ich Waggler mit Tragkräften von 2-15g. Da ich meist auf Grund fische benutze ich fast zu 100% die Liftmontage mit 0,1-0,3 g Überbleiung. Das Vorfach ein wenig dünner als die Hauptschnur und mit nem 6er bis 10er Haken am Ende. Als Köder nehme ich überwiegend Dosenmais, Frolic, Würmer oder Maden. Je nach Weißfischvorkommen. Frolic wird übrigens auch an der Posenmontage am Haar angeboten und funktioniert super!

Viel Spaß!
|wavey:


----------



## wallerklatscher (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Ein Kenner
Respekt ! es gibt kaum Angler , die so fein auf Karpfen fischen (ich angel ähnlich)
Geht aber auch nur da , wo es die Gewässer zulassen :
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## daci7 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*



wallerklatscher schrieb:


> Geht aber auch nur da , wo es die Gewässer zulassen :


Absolut.
Bei zu viel Geäst in der Nähe muss man manchmal schon gröberes Geschütz auffahren. Aber ich suche mir daher meine Plätze auch genau aus und verzichte lieber mal auf den einen oder anderen Platz, als nur "Hau-Ruck-Fischen" zu müssen.


----------



## Shakerz (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Ist wirklich schön wie Daci7 fischt, insbesondere das er sich die Mühe macht, den Waggler schön auszubleien. Ich hab früher auch viel mit Waggler gefischt, bin aber letztendlich auf Grund der Fangzahlen bei einer einfachen Posenmontage hängengeblieben. Meine Posen haben max. 4 g., 8er Haken, etwas längeres Vorfach als Standart. Bebleiung oberhalb des Wirbels auf der Hauptschnur, aufgeteilt auf mehrere kleine Bleischrote. NIchts großes. Kein Blei am Vorfach zum beschweren. Schnur hab ich immer zwischen 22-25er. Dünnere nehme ich nicht. Je nach Tageslaune fische ich ebenfalls mit 2 Match (360cm) oder zwei Teleskopruten (300 cm). Das macht irre Spaß. Als Köder meistens eine Kombi aus Mais u. Riesenmehlwürmern.


----------



## wallerklatscher (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Als Köder meistens eine Kombi aus Mais u. Riesenmehlwürmern.

Riesenmehlwürmer ???|kopfkrat
Ich habe mit Mehlwürmern noch nie was gefangen
und schon gar keinen Karpfen
die Kombi habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert !
Vielleicht beim nächsten mal
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Shakerz (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Ich hatte an einem Abend vor dem Angeltag mit Mais aus der Dose (Bonduell), 1 Canal Karpfen (Mosella) u. einer Packung Riesenmehlwürmer, angefüttert.

Am nächsten Morgen mit Pose direkt am Ufer gefischt, Köder Mais/Riesenmehlwurm. In 2 Stunden 12!!! Karpfen. Stress pur.

Ich hab auch nur Mais als Köder angeboten. Kein Biss. In Kombination mit dem Riesenmehlwurd -> sofort eine abtauchende Pose.

Ich hab das ganze noch öfter ausprobiert, jedoch nicht mit ganz so brutalen Ergebnis. Aber in meiner normalen Angelzeit zwischen 07.00 - 10.00 Uhr sind immer 2 - 3 schöne Karpfen gegangen.


----------



## darula (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Jo, die Mehlwürmer taugen schon. Man kann auch nen schönen Mix Made-Mehlwurm-Mais auf den Haken machen!
@Shakerz
In welcher Tiefe fischst du (mit Stopper ?) oder auf Grund?


----------



## TRANSformator (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Die Tiefe würde mich auch interessieren. Mal angenommen, ich möchte mit der einfachen Posenmontage am Grund fischen. Bebleit ihr dann nur an der Hauptschnur und das Vorfach bleibt bleilos? Wie lang wählt ihr das Vorfach und legt ihr das Blei und damit dann auch das Vorfach auf Grund oder lotet ihr so aus, dass nur der Köder auf dem Grund liegt und das Blei im Wasser "hängt"?


----------



## pescador de carpa (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Ich Fische meist mit Laufposen (max. 3,5g) welche vorne am Wirbel mit einer Gummiperle und hinten (wo die tiefen eingestellt wird) mit einen Gummi Stopper begränzt ist. Da ist es leichter mit dem Auswerfen wenn das Gewässer mal tiefer ist!
Die Schnur beim Vorfach wähle ich meist um eine Nummer kleiner als die Hauptschnur. Am Vorfach ( 30-50cm lang )kommt dann noch je nach größe der Pose ein Schrottblei welches ca. 3cm vom Hacken befestigt wird. Der Köder und das Blei liegen dann auf Grund. Wenn ich zB. die Tiefe nicht genau ausgelootet habe verschwindet die Pose gleich im Wasser oder sie liegt auf dem Wasser. Es ist also eine sehr präzise Angelmethode welche aber eher nur an Stillen Gewässer Anwendung findet. Wichtig hierbei ist auch immer das mann die Hauptschnur in das Wasser einzieht sonnst wird es vom Wind vertragen und man hat einen Bogen an der Wasseroberfläche - welches das das Anheften sehr schwer macht. Ich Angle damit immer während ich warte bis meine Grundruten abgehen :m. Macht aber sehr großen Spass ich würde es jeden als Zeitvertreib Empfehlen. Mein Großter Fang mit dieser Methode war ein Spiegelkarpfen mit ca. 11kg.  #h


----------



## wallerklatscher (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Ok , hört sich überzeugend an
muß ich mal ausprobieren !
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Shakerz (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Dem Pescador de Carpa hat man nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen. Genau so fisch ich auch. Laufpose bis max. 3.5 - 4.0 g, feine Hauptschnur u. etwas dünneres Vorfach. Allerdings mach ich bei der Bebleiung einen Unterschied: ich habe kurz nach dem Haken kein Blei auf dem Vorfach. Hat mich beim Fischen an meinem Gewässer nicht überzeugt. Die reguläre Bebleiung befindet sich auf der Hauptschnur, aufgeteilt auf kleine Schrotbleie. Als Stopper verwende ich ebenfalls ein Gummistopper Gr. M.

Das mit der Schnur unter Wasser ziehen ist auch wichtig. Leg ich großen werd drauf. Sonst gehen die Anhiebe ins Leere, wenn der fette Schnurbogen drin ist. Ich wisch die Schnur mit Prilwasser ab. Das zersetzt die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers u. die Schnur geht von selbst unter. Die Fische riechen vom dem Pril übrigens nichts. 

@TRANSformator
In meinem Gewässer befindet sich in einer kleineren Bucht eine Sandbank, die vom Ufer aus ca. 3 m ins Gewässer hineinreicht u. dann extrem steil bis auf 5 m abfällt. Ich hab einen Angelplatz, wo ich meine Ruten direkt entlang dieser Abbruchkante auslegen kann. Hier fisch ich dann (je nach Gewässertemperatur) in 1.50 - 2.00 m Tiefe. Maximal 4-5 m vom Ufer entfernt.

Ganz wichtig für mich: ich fische immer in der Früh, wenn das Gewässer spiegelglatt daliegt u. dann an den Stellen (Westufer) wo die Morgensonne als erstes draufleuchtet.


----------



## Einfacher angeln (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

An meinem Hausgewässer ist das angeln ohne Pose nicht erlaubt, somit bleibt auf Karpfen nur das Posenangeln. Und man kann ansich jeden Köder für die Grundangel auch an der Pose einsetzen, man muss halt die Montage selber ausknobeln. 

Ansonsten benutze ich Posen mit sehr langen Antennen zwischen 4 und 8 Gramm. Die werden mit 2-4 Schroten über dem Wirbel ausgebleit und dann gibt es noch ein mittelgroßes Schrot auf das Vorfach, ca. 20-25 cm vor dem Haken. Das Vorfachschrot ist wie ein Anker, liegt auf Grund und verhindert ein verdriften der Montage. Als Hauptschnur muss es hier schon eine eine 0.35er Mono und nen 0.28er Vorfach sein, da wir viele Pflanzen und auch Gestrüpp im Wasser haben, und dazu die Karpfen über 20kg abwachsen.

Was das Füttern angeht, ist das Posenangeln sehr gut um einen Platz ohne Tage langes Füttern zu erkunden. Bei Angelbeginn etwas Füttern und gelegentlich nachlegen, und wenn sich 2-3 Stunden nichts tut - weiter zur nächsten Stelle. Da ist das Posenangeln (zumindest nach meiner Ansicht) viel flexibler als das klassische Grundangeln auf Karpfen.


----------



## pescador de carpa (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*



Shakerz schrieb:


> Ich wisch die Schnur mit Prilwasser ab. Das zersetzt die Oberflächenspannung des Wassers u. die Schnur geht von selbst unter. Die Fische riechen vom dem Pril übrigens nichts. QUOTE]
> 
> Das Hört sich auch sehr Interessant an, ist was neues für mich. Werd ich aber gleich mal beim nächsten Angeln mal testen. Danke für den Tipp @ Shakerz |wavey:


----------



## Cool1997 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Welches Futter nimmt ihr ?


----------



## der mit der angel (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Hallo

Hat das schon jemand mit Hartmeis am Haar und Pose ausprobiert von euch?

Gruß Tino


----------



## pescador de carpa (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Ich verwende einen Teig den ich mir selber zusammenstelle.
Meist Mahle ich nur das Karpfenfutter schwimmend ( das sind so runde Körner im Durchmesser von ca. 5mm ) fein, da kommt dann ein wenig Semmelbrössel hinzu für die bessere Bindung. Das ganze dann mit Wasser abmischen und fertig ist der Teig. Die Zutaten variert natürlich von Teich zu Teich^^ immer das was gerade gefragt ist. Da musst du einfach mal ein wenig probieren.
Wichtig ist halt nur das der Teig nicht zu hart ist so das der Karpfen sich auch Haken kann. Wenn du zB. zu viele Zutaten verwendest die gut abbinden dann wird der Teig im Wasser zu hart.

Wenn ich mit Mais Fische verwende ich immer den Bonduelle Goldmais vom Supermarkt. Der ist nicht ganz so hart und geht gut auf den Hacken. Mais funktioniert an meinen Gewässern aber nicht so gut also verwende ich es kaum. #h


----------



## Frank7777 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Hallo,

ich hol das Thema hier nochmal hoch. 

Bin Wiedereinsteiger im Angeln und hab noch nicht so die große Erfahrung. Macht es Sinn einen Köder an der Pose im Wasser schwebend anzubieten? Nimmt ein Karpfen einen im Wasser schwebenden Köder? Oder muss dieser immer auf dem Boden aufliegen?

Hab die letzten Tage das Posenangeln wiederentdeckt. Ich find es ungemein spannend zu sehen wenn die Pose das Wackeln anfängt und dann abtaucht. Da ist das Grundfischen irgendwie öde dagegen.


----------



## Franke65 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hol das Thema hier nochmal hoch.
> 
> ...



Hallo Frank7777,ich kann dir da nur zustimmen,unheimlich reizvoll an einem Weiher oder Altwasser die Pose zubeobachten.
Ich nehme gerade im zeitigen Frühjahr gerne eine Brotflocke aus einer frischen Semmel ,beschwert mit einem kleinem Klemmblei so 5cm hinterm Haken. 
Ist fast schwerelos im Wasser und hat mir schon zumanchem Frühjahrskarpfen verholfen #6.

Gruß  Ralf


----------



## Frank7777 (8. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Hallo,

legst du den Köder auf dem Grund ab oder lässt ihn frei im Wasser schweben?


----------



## Andal (8. April 2012)

*AW: Karpfenangeln mit Pose*

Das hängt ein bisschen von der aktuellen Laune der Karpfen ab. Hauptsächlich fischt man aber direkt, oder sehr knapp über dem Grund.


----------

